
Ask HN: Why does HN punish new users? - nameless4ever
Recently I wrote a blogpost and decided to share it on HN. So created a new account and submitted a post. I am surprised to see that the post doesn&#x27;t show up anywhere on hacker news except in the list of posts on my profile page.
======
mtmail
That's an anti-spam measure for new accounts. I think it measures the time
between creating an account and doing the first post. It needs an initial
upvote (vouch) from another user. I've done that now. The
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest) is
pretty full and sometimes not enough users look at it, even blatant spam is
sometimes not marked because it needs multiple users to flag it.

------
detaro
I see one submission from you thats visible perfectly fine? (although it is
possible that it was hidden and a user vouched for it, can't tell that from
the outside)

It can happen that new accounts trigger the spam detection, in such cases you
can e-mail the mods and ask them to fix it.

~~~
nameless4ever
Thank you. I see that the post is now visible to everyone.

